# Dead grass



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

OK, I got a boy dog for many reasons...one of them being that I had heard that their urine doesn't kill the grass. Either MoJo is not a boy ( and he has a growth between his legs) or it is a myth! Could there be another reason why he is killing the grass?

Here is a picture of MoJo cooling off in the breeze!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the reason some say that boy's urine does not kill the grass is because many raise a leg and spray their urine in a more diffuse area than the female's squatting action. 

Does that cute little boy of yours lift a leg? (I love the picture!!!) If you follow him with a bucket of water, it will dilute the urine. Can you teach him to go in an area without grass?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think perhaps you were sold a bill of goods on that one...but what an absolutely adorable bill of goods he is!!!! My boys stain the grass, unless they lift against a tree. usually they just lift enough though to keep the stream off their feet...they are very dainty boys... The water works.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Both my dogs squat and both kill the grass!  I think whoever told you that was dreaming!:laugh:
There is a product they make however that you add to their water which is supposed to help that....also they make "grass saver" biscuits that is supposed to work the same. I could not answer you whether they work or not however--


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Our male lab demolished our grass! Our solution ended up to be astroturf. On edit, maybe it's not astroturf. It's that fake grass that is really plastic-like but looks real. Nothing can hurt it. Here's Vinny sitting on it.
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well that's the first time I have heard that one LOL. But what do I know, I'm the crazy one that walks behind my boys with a milk jug of water to dilute the pee after they go..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You were told a big fat fib!!! My male squats and most certainly kills grass. 

Mojo looks a lot like my Gryff.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

BTW--I wanted to add that you take great pictures. You really should post more often.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> BTW--I wanted to add that you take great pictures. You really should post more often.


Oh I agree. Or you could solve the problem the way I did at my old house - just install dirt instead. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, it has not dawned on me, but Cicero does not kill the grass. He goes pee in the same area and we haven't had a problem with grass turning brown. I do put a tiny bit of apple cider vinegar in his water bowl each day because I've heard it will keep fleas away. I wonder if it helps with keeping grass also!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you fertilize your lawn? 
The areas where my dogs urinate is obvious, but that is because those areas are very green and lush. It's quite the opposite of what you describe. I was told that the urine acts as a fertilizer in itself (as long as you are watering regularly), but if you fertilize, it actually acts as a second fertilizer. If you fertilize, you know that too much actually burns the grass (or makes it brown).

I'm not sure how much truth there is to that theory, but since I don't fertilize the back lawn at all, and their areas of elimination are very beautiful, I tend to suspect there may be some truth to it. (My sprinkers come on every other day to keep the lawns regularly watered too.)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kimberly, I think there is something to that. My next door neighbor doesn't fertilize OR water very often and his lawn turns green where his male dog pees.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I get what Kimberly describes. The areas where the dogs pee is green and grows faster and taller. I wonder if it matters what you're feeding them? I feed Fromm's family foods and I think Kimberly does too. I have a couple small spots of brown, but my daughter says it's from her cat peeing. Hmmm, I haven't seen the cat pee to figure if that's true or not.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Hhhmmm...maybe I should try that. I will let you know if I see a change. thanks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Maybe my boys' urine is TOO potent? When they peed on the lawn, it turned it brown, so maybe it is overkill (too much fertilizer). Kimberly, maybe you can bring your dogs over here to "fertilize" my lawn once a month? LOL!


----------

